# Got my deer back...



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Went and picked up my 2010 Henry Mtns Archery deer yesterday from the taxidermist. A huge thanks to Kelly Memmott for doing such a great job and gettin it done quick.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Man that is a great lookin buck. I must have missed your post on him after your hunt. A big congrats on a great buck.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

For anyone that hasnt read my story you can check it out here.....

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/41.html


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice deer, and nice mount to boot! Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, what an awesome deer and story to go with it! 

On another note- You need to find yourself a good woman to throw that horrible white bandana away. You might think that thing's lucky now and you'll go on wearing it into your lonely senior years. Then you'll find out why you're a single old man and it will all be because of the "lucky" hanky.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

8) Nice buck! and good work on the mount.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. Kelly is a HAND.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a classic Henry's buck right there!!

We used to call those guys "Box racks"....

They were square racks,,looking as tall as they were wide.
That gene pool of bucks has been on the Henry's since I was ,well, a LOT younger.....


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the hunt of a lifetime and an awesome trophy on the wall!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that is an awesome buck. Did you ever see the trashy buck you were after again?


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

No I didnt. I spent several days tryin to find "bruno" but never could pin him down again. I talked to several people that had muzzy and rifle tags that saw him but no one was able to kill him. Hopefully he can survive the winter and pass some more of his genes on. 
Then i'll kill him when I draw the expo tag!!!!...............

The night before the hunt we drove up and found "big pig" in his usual spot so I decided to take him cuz I knew where he would be and I had watched him there from my first trip down in July.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a awesome looking buck/ nice job and good looking mount


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice looking deer ya got there chukar. I like the velvet mount.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE BUCK!!!! PS he is married!


----------

